# What good ways are their of tracking people without using an IP or GPS



## razaron (Nov 6, 2012)

This is not for criminal activities. You can trust me, I'm legit.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 6, 2012)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122282336428992785.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spy_satellite


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 6, 2012)

Turn off all your GPS / Internet. Call Her Majesty's office, make some terrorism insults and you'll know


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2012)

Phones, triangulate their positions. Why on earth do you want to know?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Nov 6, 2012)

That depends on do you mean for an individual or for a government agency.

Cell phone tower zoning (basically tracking which tower the cell is connected to can usually get you withing a few miles), credit card purchase list including addresses, and Internet Social sites (4Square, twitter, facebook, etc.).


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 6, 2012)

razaron said:


> This is not for criminal activities. You can trust me, I'm legit.



This seems as legit as a Hannah Montana concert shuttle van parked in a dark back alley...


----------



## natr0n (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Sasqui (Nov 6, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Turn off all your GPS / Internet. Call Her Majesty's office, make some terrorism insults and you'll know



LOL. Makes sure to call from a pre-paid cell phone and tell them you're the other person, then stuff the phone in thier pocket and (quickly) jump into a cab.



natr0n said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/03/MicroAirVehicle.jpg



Yea, no one would notice that


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 6, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Turn off all your GPS / Internet. Call Her Majesty's office, make some terrorism insults and you'll know



You would be better off calling the White House and making a threat against an oil company CEO.

Or call the Chief Justice and make a threat against apple.  I could go on all day.  That is if they can talk while choking on apples member.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 6, 2012)

The nose with a dog attached... Bloodhound.


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 6, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Turn off all your GPS / Internet. Call Her Majesty's office, make some terrorism insults and you'll know






Uhh oh, Homeland security after the both of you.


----------



## Inceptor (Nov 6, 2012)

There are no 'good' ways of tracking people.  Just a lot of ways that require doing something illegal and/or being willing to live in some ethical gray areas.  Assuming we're talking about non-governmental ways.

You can't track someone unless you have access to information of some kind.
Setting aside the unethical and illegal computer based side of things, you'd have to do it the old fashioned way; ask questions, analyze freely available sources of information, extrapolate and/or theorize, come to conclusions based upon what you've learned, test your conclusions, decide whether they're accurate, then act on them.

You know, all that stuff that requires you to use your brain instead of relying on a machine.


----------



## qubit (Nov 6, 2012)

There are anti stalking laws for a reason. This might be one of them.


----------



## razaron (Nov 6, 2012)

It was for a uni thing. I already came up with my own way (artificial social network stalker).


----------



## Inceptor (Nov 7, 2012)

razaron said:


> It was for a uni thing. I already came up with my own way (artificial social network stalker).
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxaeotRIWk1qznpql.jpg



Sounds unethical.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 7, 2012)

razaron said:


> This is not for criminal activities. You can trust me, I'm legit.



yeah, right 

PES is an option 






No, seriously, I don't know, at least not ways available to the common flok.


----------



## epicfail (Nov 7, 2012)

know a crooked cop problem solved?

but seriously what need do you have of knowing how to track people. there are ways but none of them are legal or pushing the illegal boundary


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 7, 2012)

razaron said:


> What good ways are their of tracking people without using an IP or GPS



Well for one think you were a little vague, here... tracking people can mean a few different things.

Like:
Do you mean software, hardware, or physically?
Did you need to find someone's where-a-bouts?
Follow there movements at the immediate moment in time or just trace their movements?
Over how large of an area?

Since, you ruled out IP and GPS. Not many  easy ways left.
I liked my bloodhound idea, but that is just me.
However, there is...
(1) the old radio tracking by placing a tracking bug on the item/person to be tracked and you would use a locater device.
(2)Or, as someone else pointed out, cellphone triangulation.
(3)Satellite surveillance.
(4)Eyeballs (yours)or Private eye (hired).
(5)Electronic transactions.
(6)Build a "Person of Interest" computer ("The Machine")and tap into the entire network and watch them on all the cameras in the world.
(7)Alien technology - Please, contact your local Area 51 office for info on this.

Still, I like the bloodhound idea best though.


----------

